# External finish on new build



## joeyd (20 Apr 2010)

hi all, started our new build and we really need to decide on external finish. i want a plaster finish and paint but my other half wants a wet dash finish in grey. i think the grey just ends up looking like the house needs to be painted. He does not want a white dash, which I could live with.
Does anyone know if you can get the wet dash in any colours other than white and grey?


----------



## onq (20 Apr 2010)

Perhaps you should finish the new build per the terms of your planning permission, assuming a finish was called up on the elevation.

Some local authorities can be particularly "picky" in certain areas considered sensitive.

Choice of colouring agents should allow you to get whatever colour your like, or you could paint the finished dash.

Colouring agents can sometimes vary with the batch no. of the agent and the specific mix of the dash, so be wary.

You can also get a dry dash, but this required a huge amount of skill to put on to have it look consistent and "even".

--------------------------------

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon     as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be     taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in     Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at     hand.


----------



## joeyd (20 Apr 2010)

thanks for your reply. the terms of the PP was dash, however I have spoken to the Co co and they have said there would be no problems to go with a plaster finish, we would need to apply to them obviously but she couldnt see there being any problems. i really dont like the grey dash but cant justify dashing it to paint over.


----------



## onq (21 Apr 2010)

You might refer to this comment in my post and explore your options a bit further.

"You can also get a dry dash, but this required a huge amount of skill to  put on to have it look consistent and "even"."

FWIW

ONQ.


----------



## anthony 1 (22 Apr 2010)

hi.. you can get (cpi renders) based in lucan in i think 10 plus colours.. they are plaster products with a pigment in it..colour lasts for years and years.. i use this product alot.. looks great on and saves on painting etc.. rough cost is 12 euro per bag..ive forgotten how many metres a bag does but a typical 3 bed semi front and side would cost about 1200 for material


----------



## onq (22 Apr 2010)

The trouble with cooured admixtures is that the colour can vary a lot from batch to batch and on bad jobs you can follow the progress of the weather by looking at the colours on the walls.

And yes, if you cock it up, the colour will still last for years and years and years.



ONQ.


----------

